# Mother's Intuition - Baby's Sex (Updated as of 11/02/15)



## Nerdy

Hi all this is a copy of laylashawn and R0llachicks threads as they have not been updated since July. That being said, if you request to be added or post an update and I dont reflect those changes within 48 hours; please PM me with them! 

I thought it would be fun to do our own study. We can guess our baby's gender. I'll post everyone's guess on the first page. We can update when time for our scans. It should be interesting to see how many of us are right!

Mama's Guess - Scan/Birth Confirmed

New list 2015/2016 due babies

55 ladies as of 10/29/2016

62.963% correct so far with 17/27 scan/birth confirmed genders!

Amazonistaya ~ :pink: -
AdriansMama ~ :pink: - :blue:
Beautiful11 ~ :pink: - :blue:
BethMaassen ~ :pink: - :pink:
Bevziibubble ~ :pink: - :blue:
bigbelly2 ~ :blue: - :blue:
bombshellmom ~ :blue: -
BunNtheOven ~ :pink: -
Buttercup84 ~ :pink: -
charlie_lael ~ :pink: -
CRWx ~ :pink: - :pink:
donnarobinson ~ :blue: - :blue:
Eleanor ace ~ :blue: -
embeth ~ :blue: -
FLannz94 ~ :blue: - (OH guess ~ :pink: - )
Gemmaleanne23 ~ :pink: :blue: - 
Heather.1987 ~ :pink: -:pink:
iakryi ~ :blue: -
Jaspie ~ :blue: - :blue:
jessthemess ~ :pink: - :pink:
jjbubbles28 ~ :blue: -
Kay0102 ~ :blue: - :pink:
Kitteh_Kat ~ :pink: -
kmr1763 ~ :pink: - :pink:
kspey ~ :blue: -
Kuji ~ :pink: -
ladyV84 ~ :pink: - :pink:
laila44 ~ :pink: -
lewood88 ~ :blue: - :blue:
LoraLoo ~ :pink: -
Manicmum ~ :blue: -
MichCuc ~ :pink: - :pink:
mazndave ~ :blue: -
Nerdy ~ :pink: - :blue: (OH guess ~ :pink: - :blue: )
oox_tasha_xoo ~ :pink: - :pink:
PinkPassion ~ :blue: -
pradabooties ~ :blue: -
PrMomma81 ~ :pink: - :pink:
PurelyGemini ~ :blue: -
Qmama79 ~ :pink: -
rebeccalouise ~ :pink: - :pink:
Rizzo Rizzie ~ :pink: -
R0llachick ~ :blue: - :blue:
salamander91 ~ :pink: - :pink:
Spudtastic ~ :pink: - :pink:
StrawBerry2 ~ :blue: - :pink:
xSweetTartx ~ :pink: - :pink:
Sweety21 ~ :pink: -
tattoomama87 ~ :blue: -
Tesh23 ~ :pink: -
Thisismyyear ~ :pink: - :blue:
Tripledagger3 ~ :blue: -
Willow82 ~ :blue: -
xLilypopsx ~ :pink: - (OH guess ~ :pink: - )
Zeppelin424 ~ :pink: - :blue:
Zmzerbe ~ :pink: - :blue: (OH guess ~ :pink: - :blue:)



2013/2014 babies; Mothers Intution was 67% correct! 42/62! For further statistics, please see original post by R0llachick!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm going with :pink: - I knew DD was a girl right away, so I can't wait to see if I'm right again!


----------



## Nerdy

Awesome!!!! I went ahead and added you :) I'm super eager to see how this pans out!


----------



## Willow82

Can I join? I think I'm team :blue: and only have to wait roughly 7-9 weeks to find out for sure :)


----------



## Nerdy

Added you to the list, Willow82! Keep us updated! I don't get to find out until my 20 week scan on the 3rd of November


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

No bakery deal then? I was so hoping I'd come back to the boards and discover you had found out what team you're on! :rofl:


----------



## Nerdy

Kitteh_Kat said:


> No bakery deal then? I was so hoping I'd come back to the boards and discover you had found out what team you're on! :rofl:

Oh I'm still hitting up a bakery, but the private place doesn't have anything open at times convenient to me. I'm on stand by. Dying to know!!!! ... and dying for cupcakes.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Nerdy said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> No bakery deal then? I was so hoping I'd come back to the boards and discover you had found out what team you're on! :rofl:
> 
> Oh I'm still hitting up a bakery, but the private place doesn't have anything open at times convenient to me. I'm on stand by. Dying to know!!!! ... and dying for cupcakes.Click to expand...

Arg! Maybe they'll have a cancellation or something. FX!


----------



## Nerdy

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> No bakery deal then? I was so hoping I'd come back to the boards and discover you had found out what team you're on! :rofl:
> 
> Oh I'm still hitting up a bakery, but the private place doesn't have anything open at times convenient to me. I'm on stand by. Dying to know!!!! ... and dying for cupcakes.Click to expand...
> 
> Arg! Maybe they'll have a cancellation or something. FX!Click to expand...

That's my honest hope since I still have like 2 weeks to go and I'm an impatient little so and so.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I thought girl and i am indeed right :) x


----------



## Thisismyyear

Thanks for the new thread and for adding me. Looks like I was wrong! Gender scan yesterday revealed we are team blue again!


----------



## AdriansMama

My gut feeling is that this baby is a girl but my brain wants to be logical and thinks it's a boy lol it's a complicated feeling :haha:


----------



## iakyri

Oh, I love this thread! My husband and I are both really wanting a girl, but my gut it telling me :blue:


----------



## Kuji

I have a strong feeling that this baby is a girl! :D


----------



## Nerdy

Thread has been updated to here, including percentages etc etc! Welcome ladies! Definitely keep us posted on scan dates and findings!!!


----------



## Zeppelin424

Can I join? :) I believe babe is a girl <3


----------



## xSweetTartx

I am thinking :pink:
I find out in ten days!


----------



## Nerdy

Updated to here!!! Welcome aboard ladies!


----------



## zmzerbe

AdriansMama said:


> My gut feeling is that this baby is a girl but my brain wants to be logical and thinks it's a boy lol it's a complicated feeling :haha:

This is exactly how I feel, so you're not alone :haha: 
gut and heart is telling me girl, brain is telling me boy.


----------



## zmzerbe

Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!


----------



## Nerdy

zmzerbe said:


> Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!

SO EXCITING!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## zmzerbe

Nerdy said:


> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so anxious!


----------



## Nerdy

zmzerbe said:


> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so anxious!Click to expand...

I would be too! Hopefully it comes back today or tomorrow! Fingers super duper crossed for you!


----------



## zmzerbe

Nerdy said:


> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so anxious!Click to expand...
> 
> I would be too! Hopefully it comes back today or tomorrow! Fingers super duper crossed for you!Click to expand...

That'd be super awesome if it did! I had it done last monday (so a week ago today) and she said it could take 2 weeks... I'm hoping it doesn't take that long.


----------



## Nerdy

zmzerbe said:


> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so anxious!Click to expand...
> 
> I would be too! Hopefully it comes back today or tomorrow! Fingers super duper crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> That'd be super awesome if it did! I had it done last monday (so a week ago today) and she said it could take 2 weeks... I'm hoping it doesn't take that long.Click to expand...

I don't know if I could last two weeks, then again I'm here waiting until Nov 3rd for my scan LOL! Seriously hoping your results come back this week.


----------



## zmzerbe

Nerdy said:


> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to find out this week what the baby is!!! Just waiting on my genetics test to come back!
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so anxious!Click to expand...
> 
> I would be too! Hopefully it comes back today or tomorrow! Fingers super duper crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> That'd be super awesome if it did! I had it done last monday (so a week ago today) and she said it could take 2 weeks... I'm hoping it doesn't take that long.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if I could last two weeks, then again I'm here waiting until Nov 3rd for my scan LOL! Seriously hoping your results come back this week.Click to expand...

Me too!! If I hadn't had this test done, I would be waiting until November 16th :( I wouldn't be able to last that long.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Mine was done on the 8th. They gave me an appointment with GenPath on the 28th. They are supposed to call me at 10am. Pretty much a three week wait! Though I suppose it's still a lot sooner than a gender scan :rofl:


----------



## Nerdy

I hear that. I booked in my appointment for a scan and was expecting it around 18 weeks, nope... 20+ 3 GRRR! Was not happy. Was initially a 4 week wait.


----------



## zmzerbe

xSweetTartx said:


> Mine was done on the 8th. They gave me an appointment with GenPath on the 28th. They are supposed to call me at 10am. Pretty much a three week wait! Though I suppose it's still a lot sooner than a gender scan :rofl:

So glad I don't have to go through that process! I had my blood drawn and she said, "we will call you with results in about 2 weeks, sometimes earlier" and then I left.


----------



## zmzerbe

Nerdy said:


> I hear that. I booked in my appointment for a scan and was expecting it around 18 weeks, nope... 20+ 3 GRRR! Was not happy. Was initially a 4 week wait.

That's so frustrating! I had the option of doing as early as 18+3 but my doctor was HIGHLY urging me to schedule closer to 20 weeks. I wanted to cry but the date worked better for us anyways.


----------



## rollachick

Thanks Nerdy for doing this!!! Dont know why it wasnt in my user CP saying people had posted, thats why i hadnt updated.

I was correct and am having a boy! :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

Nerdy said:


> I hear that. I booked in my appointment for a scan and was expecting it around 18 weeks, nope... 20+ 3 GRRR! Was not happy. Was initially a 4 week wait.

How evil of them! Hopefully the next two weeks fly right on by for you. :hugs:






zmzerbe said:


> So glad I don't have to go through that process! I had my blood drawn and she said, "we will call you with results in about 2 weeks, sometimes earlier" and then I left.

Lucky! I keep on telling myself that I have just over a week left but I am crazy-pants when it comes to waiting for anything. It doesn't help that everyone in my family and my husbands family continue to ask us. :dohh:


----------



## jaspie

I thought boy all along and was right!


----------



## zmzerbe

We are team :blue: I have been kind of telling myself it was a boy from the beginning, I should have listened to my first instinct!


----------



## Nerdy

*xSweetTartx*; I'm seriously hoping it just goes by SUPER quick. I have it booked for early in the AM so at least I don't have to wake up and wait all day LOL!

*R0llachick*; CONGRATES BEBE! You're very welcome, I figured it was something weird like that since you were active. Now you can kick back, relax, and enjoy the show!

*Jaspie*; Welcome aboard and CONGRATS!!!! I added you up and figured in your guess!

*Zmzrbe*; SQUEEEE!!!!!!!! I KNEW it would come back sooner than later!!! Congrats on your blue bundle!


----------



## zmzerbe

Nerdy said:


> *xSweetTartx*; I'm seriously hoping it just goes by SUPER quick. I have it booked for early in the AM so at least I don't have to wake up and wait all day LOL!
> 
> *R0llachick*; CONGRATES BEBE! You're very welcome, I figured it was something weird like that since you were active. Now you can kick back, relax, and enjoy the show!
> 
> *Jaspie*; Welcome aboard and CONGRATS!!!! I added you up and figured in your guess!
> 
> *Zmzrbe*; SQUEEEE!!!!!!!! I KNEW it would come back sooner than later!!! Congrats on your blue bundle!

Lol thanks, I did too but didn't want to get my hopes up. She initially called and left a voicemail saying the results of the test were perfectly normal and baby seems healthy as a horse. BUT she didn't say anything about gender. I called back and left a voicemail for her to call me and she finally did. Thank god though because he voicemail said she was leaving the office today and wouldn't be back until monday.


----------



## Nerdy

zmzerbe said:


> Nerdy said:
> 
> 
> *xSweetTartx*; I'm seriously hoping it just goes by SUPER quick. I have it booked for early in the AM so at least I don't have to wake up and wait all day LOL!
> 
> *R0llachick*; CONGRATES BEBE! You're very welcome, I figured it was something weird like that since you were active. Now you can kick back, relax, and enjoy the show!
> 
> *Jaspie*; Welcome aboard and CONGRATS!!!! I added you up and figured in your guess!
> 
> *Zmzrbe*; SQUEEEE!!!!!!!! I KNEW it would come back sooner than later!!! Congrats on your blue bundle!
> 
> Lol thanks, I did too but didn't want to get my hopes up. She initially called and left a voicemail saying the results of the test were perfectly normal and baby seems healthy as a horse. BUT she didn't say anything about gender. I called back and left a voicemail for her to call me and she finally did. Thank god though because he voicemail said she was leaving the office today and wouldn't be back until monday.Click to expand...

EEEEK!!!!! So glad that you caught her!!!! That wouldn't have been a fun wait at all! Super stoked that everything's looking awesome for your baby boy!


----------



## Kay0102

Still very much thinking boy (though think it is more to prepare myself!) Thanks for adding me, 11 days until we find out eeeek x


----------



## xSweetTartx

Awesome!

8 more days for me!


----------



## pinkpassion

Can I join? I just "know" this is a boy!!

With dd I just "knew" she was a girl, couldn't bring myself to look at anything boy or consider any boy names. But completely opposite this time.. I can only think of boy things and don't even want to consider girl stuff.. very strange and will be neat to see if intuition is right with this one.. if it is I'll believe in mothers intuition completely!! :haha: 
Unfortunately won't find out until birth as we are team yellow this time around!!!


----------



## Nerdy

Updated and welcome to PinkPassion!!!! You have A LOT of resolve to be bent on staying team Yellow the entire pregnancy, and a lot of courage! Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## AdriansMama

Looks like I was wrong ... Baby number 3 is also boy number 3 !!


----------



## Flannz94

I'll join in! I think I'm team :blue: but OH thinks we're team :pink: 

We'll find out in 3.5 weeks :)


----------



## Nerdy

Thanks and welcome ladies! Everything has been updated and added to here :)


----------



## salamander91

I was right. We're team pink!! :)


----------



## MichCuc

I had a feeling I was carrying a girl and we just found out it is indeed a girl!!


----------



## Nerdy

Congrats ladies!!!!! I went ahead and updated you and re-figured our percentage!


----------



## Manicmum

I am due in June and convinced I am carrying a boy x


----------



## mazndave

I'm convinced we're having a boy, and I was right with both my son and daughter (although with my daughter I kept trying to talk myself out of it as just thought it was wishful thinking!) due 22nd December so not too long to find out!


----------



## laila 44

I'm so sure I'm
Carrying our third girl :) like hell almost positive!! I'll find out in a week bc we are doing panorama genetic testing so we'll know by 9.5 weeks !


----------



## Nerdy

Welcome aboard ladies! I've gone ahead and added you all to the list! Can't wait to find out what those beautiful babies are!!!!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I was right!!! Team :pink:
<3


----------



## xLilypopsx

Yay xx


----------



## Zeppelin424

My intuition was wrong, babe is a boy <3


----------



## Nerdy

Updated to here!!!

My US has been bumped up to Monday afternoon, but we still won't know until Tuesday around lunch time as we're doing a gender reveal lunch with either colored cream filled cupcakes or a small cake. The baker is REALLY excited and so are we. Unfortunately I'm 99% sure hubby will figure it out, as will I, just by looking at the ultrasound as it's happening so we'll see if our eyes play tricks on us or if we're just that good at reading them! 

So much excitement! It's like Christmas right after Halloween! Buahaha!


----------



## xSweetTartx

That's exciting!! You better update us all on Tuesday! ;)


----------



## Nerdy

xSweetTartx said:


> That's exciting!! You better update us all on Tuesday! ;)

Promise! I may post US pics on Monday night and let people guess away as well and then post a pic of the reveal cake!


----------



## Kay0102

It appears I was 1000000% wrong, we are expecting a pink after 2 blues!!!! Still in shock and denial xxx


----------



## Nerdy

I was wrong!

Having a BOY!

https://i.imgur.com/gzI9pJz.jpg

Updated to here :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

It's still exciting to be wrong :)
The best part is after finding out you can ponder over names and count down the days until we get to meet our little ones <3


----------



## zmzerbe

Congrats to everyone finding out! My ultrasound is the 16th and even though we were told :blue: from our genetic testing (and there's very little chance of it being wrong) I'm still having a hard time believing it hahahaha. I'm holding on to that thread of hope that it could still be a :pink:


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks for taking over this thread Nerdy :)
I know the teams of a few ladies from posts elsewhere on BnB: bombshellmom pink, Eleanor Ace pink and embeth pink :)


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm pregnant with #2!! I already have strong girl feelings even though I want another son..I want to be team yellow but I'm not set on it, i think if the baby is healthy I won't find out but if it's like my son, who gave us some scares (110% healthy though,) I don't think I could be strong for extra ultrasounds.


----------



## pinkpassion

Had my 13 week NT scan today, the tech blurted out that it's definitely a girl!! She said she's so sure she'd bet on it.... well I am in shock because I just "knew" this was a boy :rofl:. We have a confirmation scan in two weeks but I'm sure she knew what she was talking about!


----------



## laila 44

I was right!!! Ramzi was wrong! We are having our 3rd girl &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Kuji

Congrats to everyone who find out the gender! I'm so impatient as I wait until mid Dec for my gender/anatomy scan. Fx it's a girl but a healthy baby is what matters in the end!


----------



## Flannz94

Back with an update!! 

So, the ramzi theory and my OH were right.. 

We are expecting a GIRL!!!

:pink:


----------



## hotpinklily84

Can I join? I am getting the feeling that I'm expecting a girl. I'm 11weeks and won't find out till 20 week scan.


----------



## Kuji

Anatomy scan was today and I was wrong! A healthy baby boy is what's in store for me! :) I was a little disappointed at first but hey, I can't complain! He's healthy and looks gorgeous already. I can't wait to meet him <3 :cloud9:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I find out on the 22nd, I'm certain it's a boy for some reason. I'd honestly be shocked if it's a girl!


----------



## mazndave

mazndave said:


> I'm convinced we're having a boy, and I was right with both my son and daughter (although with my daughter I kept trying to talk myself out of it as just thought it was wishful thinking!) due 22nd December so not too long to find out!

I had a GIRL on 6th December!


----------



## babydustcass

I'm going to join for fun. I'm pretty sure it's a boy and Oh agrees. If we aren't team blue this time ill be very shocked! Find our mid January with our genetic tests


----------



## shivangi1210

Add me too:flower:
my intuition is :blue: but all old wives tales and chinese calendar points to girl (don't go with my signtuare, its the one which Takes your Georgian DOB, when calculated through my Lunar Age it predicted Girl for me ).
I'll know about the gender at the time of birth only ( 4 weeks more to go ).


----------



## Tesh23

Have got my private gender scan tomorrow so excited!!! 

Hope we get to see and baby shows the goods lol.

Will be back to update!


----------



## karlilay

I knew this one was a girl. There was no doubt in my mind from day one, only second guesses just before scan, that because I was so determined it was a girl, it might be a boy lol. But no, I was right.


----------



## Tesh23

My intuition was wrong! We are team blue!!:blue: 

Dad's intuition was spot on though as he told me boy from day one! Hehe


----------



## wannabemomy37

Intuition was right for me!! BOY!! 

OH also guessed boy from day 1.


----------



## mumandco

I think this baby is a blue one..from day one I've thought boy...dh and ds1+ds2 think girl so we shall see


----------



## Buttercup84

Just to update our yellow bump turned blue! Dominic was born 26/2/16 :D


----------



## MelliPaige

He's a boy! We're very excited for little brother Brice to arrive


----------



## 3babesforme

add me! i am thinking a girl. i'm due september.


----------

